# my dysfunctional 21st century Beetle



## msvwbeetle (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello

In the now one month since I purchased my 2012 Beetle, it has been in the shop 80% of the time for one problem after another.

Defective windows. Will not go up. Pinch Control keeps sending them down. Some times more than 12 - 20 attempts are needed to get them back up. Approaching lemon law visit 4 for repair and they do not have a clue how to make it stop.

Defective steering. The new Beetle is equipped now with electronic steering rather than hydraulic. The steering in this vehicle needs CONSTANT movement of the steering wheel JUST TO GO STRAIGHT. Unlike hydraulic steering that stays spot on on the highway, and will go straight even if you take your hands off the wheel, the 2012 Beetle will wander and drift, and do so very quickly, into other lanes, UNLESS you constantly move the wheel left and right just to keep it in your lane. Same for going into a curve. It will NOT hold a curve UNLESS you continue to move the wheel left and right just to stay in the curve.

VW has not even started on the steering issue. They have had engineers out to try and simply fix the windows, but cannot. If it gets to a point of them needing to address the steering, I am certain it will take four attempts to try and stop what it is doing, which I have documented indisputably in broadcast quality video, and unless they voluntarily offer to exchange this very dysfunctional Beetle, I will need to call them on the lemon law for a broken unsafe vehicle.

One would image they would want such a problematic vehicle back to see where it went wrong to insure it does not happen again.

It is such a beautiful vehicle, but I get a feeling, unless I simply got a lemon, the 2012 VW Beetle is simply not ready for prime time.


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your issues, In my case sometimes I get the window Pinch control issue, maybe windows will loosen up with time, and some wind noise at highway speeds, Haven't notice any other problems.


----------



## msvwbeetle (Nov 14, 2011)

*thanks*



JR Martinez said:


> Sorry to hear about your issues, In my case sometimes I get the window Pinch control issue, maybe windows will loosen up with time, and some wind noise at highway speeds, Haven't notice any other problems.


You know I forgot to mention wind noise, really noticeable here in the Windy City.

So you have no steering drifting issues on your Beetle?


----------



## IHC (Aug 15, 2011)

Wifes beetle had the window go back down one time in the 2 month of ownership. I have driven it and have not noticed any wind noise, rattles or steerring issues. IT had a parking light issue once due to operator error. The car has been a solid rattle free ride that tracks straight since she bought it in September.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

They should send a transport truck to haul it back to Puebla or any other location they
have where they can go over it with a fine tooth comb. I'm sure their top tech/engineering 
people will be called in for this examination. I'm curious to know if they claim there has
never been one case of such malfunction in any the cars at any of their plants. Seems 
highly unlikely with a company as huge as VW, what with the volume of cars 'worldwide'
that they manufacture. P.S. - Why not ask for a Scirocco R (federalized for acceptance here
in the U.S.) as an 'even up' trade? Otherwise, tell them, 'we wll see each other in court after
I've 'splashed' this info all over the media!' I've heard that Scirocco R's have a soothing 
effect on people. Just make sure they don't ship you one from England. They still haven't
come to understand that steering wheels belong on the left side.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

msvwbeetle said:


> Hello
> 
> In the now one month since I purchased my 2012 Beetle, it has been in the shop 80% of the time for one problem after another.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear about your problems. Just some advice:
1. Are you sure you are going to a REPUTABLE dealer? I can tell you I constantly got the run around from one local dealer similar to your situation (had to take car in 2 or 3 times to get it fixed) and thought this was the norm. A friend suggested another dealer and they fix my car correctly EVERY SINGLE TIME the FIRST TIME it is in the shop. I never go back to the other dealer, even though they are much closer to me.
2. I've got nothing on the window issue. I know from time to time I had to silicon lube the window seals on my New Beetle for the issue you are describing. 
3. I have the electro mechanical steering on my now 6 year old Jetta. CHECK YOUR TIRE PRESSURE. If I have one tire off pressure or all are low, my car does exactly what you are describing. Also, I swear I read somewhere on this site that the electro steering can compensate for crosswinds. I used to see-saw down the freeway trying to compensate for the winds, but the car was already doing this, so I was steering back and forth. Once I read about the crosswind compensation, I just kept it pointed forward; the car might move one way slightly, but it came back almost immediately. Like I said, I just keep it pointed forward and it's fine.

Keep us posted.


----------



## msvwbeetle (Nov 14, 2011)

*scirroco*

i would LOVE one of those cars.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

If you play around with configuration at the www.vw.co.uk site in England you can
build a Scirocco R and even add the Recaro CS Sportster seats which are 'to die for'.
Not that the OEM seats are bad, for they too are great looking with a nicely designed
cut-out that helps vision out the back. Read an article quoting the President of VW
saying last January that VW is looking to sell many more cars and to do that they
have to introduce new models to places like the U.S.. His first choice, back in January,
was for us to get the Scirocco and wouldn't it be great if it turned out at the L.A. Auto
show as a 'coming soon' model? On this site of ours you can scroll down to the 
Scirocco section and see some unbelievably good looking ones. The white one with the
Bentley wheels is something to behold.


----------



## msvwbeetle (Nov 14, 2011)

*I wonder*

I wonder if they sell superior cars in Europe to here in the states?


----------



## msvwbeetle (Nov 14, 2011)

*What i don't get*

What I don't get is why German engineering cannot even get a window right?

You can walk in to any other car dealer, up to the cheapest car any of them sells, and the windows will work.

But VW has had 12 years to simply get a window right and they are still a miserable disaster.


----------



## gtisponge (Mar 16, 2006)

I think there is more Mexicants making the cars then Mexicans


----------



## msvwbeetle (Nov 14, 2011)

*something isn't right*



gtisponge said:


> I think there is more Mexicants making the cars then Mexicans


Something is not right with the Beetle being made for the usa. They think American consumers are naive and don't know better. In europe this type of alleged quality control would never be accepted.


----------



## kimilein (Feb 4, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> They should send a transport truck to haul it back to Puebla or any other location they
> have where they can go over it with a fine tooth comb. I'm sure their top tech/engineering
> people will be called in for this examination. I'm curious to know if they claim there has
> never been one case of such malfunction in any the cars at any of their plants. Seems
> ...


Or you know, they could just send a engineer out to the dealer where the car is being worked on, instead of spending money to truck the car back to Mexico, they can just pay for airfare and not waste 2 weeks trucking the thing back and forth.

As for your second "suggestion", why in the world would VW spend several million dollars to federalize a car just to replace a car with first-model year issues that will likely be repairable? Even if they do replace it with a brand new car, you would have to be a raving lunatic to believe they would EVER replace a $20k-$30k run of the mill car with a $35k+ limited run model.




ridgemanron said:


> If you play around with configuration at the www.vw.co.uk site in England you can
> build a Scirocco R and even add the Recaro CS Sportster seats which are 'to die for'.
> Not that the OEM seats are bad, for they too are great looking with a nicely designed
> cut-out that helps vision out the back. Read an article quoting the President of VW
> ...


Yeah, no. VW needs to sell more cars, and to do that, they need volume cars. A Scirocco would never sell in high enough numbers to break even all the costs of federalizing and modifying the car for import into the United States. A Scirocco R even less so. There have been plenty of threads about why VW won't bring the Scirocco, the Polo, the Touran, the Sharan, and just about half the rest of the world VW line-up. Summary of it all? You're not as smart as you think you are, and VW has very good reasons not to import the Scirocco. Costs>revenue.



msvwbeetle said:


> I wonder if they sell superior cars in Europe to here in the states?


If you're implying that they would export cars to the US with broken windows and buggered steering when they are entirely capable of making functional cars for Europe, then the answer is no. Europe gets more options and niceties and some times different trim and tech, but as far as build quality goes, they are the same cars.



msvwbeetle said:


> What I don't get is why German engineering cannot even get a window right?
> 
> You can walk in to any other car dealer, up to the cheapest car any of them sells, and the windows will work.
> 
> But VW has had 12 years to simply get a window right and they are still a miserable disaster.


:facepalm: Right. My Jetta was a huge miserable disaster. My windows worked every single time in the 4 years I owned it! Atrocity! All the VWs I've driven in the last 5 years have had working windows! Outrageous! 

So basically, what you're saying is, because ONE car is reported as having problems with its windows, VW suddenly cannot make proper windows. Disregarding all of the cars with perfect windows that they've built in the past generation of cars. And somehow, this has anything to do with the rest of the German auto industry. 

Heck, I can walk into a VW showroom today and try the windows and I bet they will work.

I mean, did your Rabbit have window issues? I if it did, then I take this back, but otherwise...
:bs: That is all.



gtisponge said:


> I think there is more Mexicants making the cars then Mexicans


Oh my, you so edgy.


No offense to OP, and not to detract from what are legitimate issues that you're having. I hope the get this stuff fixed. But this thread really went full retard. I would call VWoA and tell them the problems you're having, and see what they are willing to do for you. Even if the dealer has already been working with corporate, it might help just for VWoA to hear your frustration. Just be courteous and simply explain what has been going on.
:facepalm:


----------



## htg39 (Oct 2, 2011)

*my disfunctional Beetle*

The only problem I have is very Bad Reception on the Radio especially AM.....My Complaint revolves around a new Turbo order placed in early October--with no Build date till end of January..Harvey


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I've seen VW respond to complaints on Facebook and Twitter too. Might try there.

I still stand by the fact that your dealership, or the _Service Department at your dealership_, is partially to blame. You mentioned that the dealership is where they delivered the "Oprah" Beetles. Just because they can deliver cars doesn't mean they can service them well. The dealership I mentioned also used to sell cars well but their Service Department was less than professional.


----------



## garethusa (Jan 13, 2003)

they don't call it an Oprah Beetle 4 nothing. maybe u ended up with one of those.


----------



## dk601h (Jul 5, 2011)

lol the opera beetles where the beta test of what could go wrong with a production run of beetles from peubla? lol


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

*Sorry*

I don't think you're making this up. Your car has some real issues and it must be monumentally frustrating. I suggest you leave your car with the dealer after having a serious heart to heart talk with the service manager. Tell him you cannot afford this wasted time. Insist that they give you a decent loaner and tell him not to call until all the issues are thoroughly resolved and he has personally tested the car to ensure that everything works perfectly. If that doesn't work, invoke the lemon law. Be polite but firm. Let them know that this is is their problem, and if they don't resolve it, their problem will get a lot worse. Don't hesitate to call VW if you don't get satisfaction.

It must be so disappointing after looking forward to getting the new car. But insist that they resolve it, then be patient and give them a chance to do it properly.


----------



## msvwbeetle (Nov 14, 2011)

*Great advice*



Old Bug Man said:


> I don't think you're making this up. Your car has some real issues and it must be monumentally frustrating. I suggest you leave your car with the dealer after having a serious heart to heart talk with the service manager. Tell him you cannot afford this wasted time. Insist that they give you a decent loaner and tell him not to call until all the issues are thoroughly resolved and he has personally tested the car to ensure that everything works perfectly. If that doesn't work, invoke the lemon law. Be polite but firm. Let them know that this is is their problem, and if they don't resolve it, their problem will get a lot worse. Don't hesitate to call VW if you don't get satisfaction.
> 
> It must be so disappointing after looking forward to getting the new car. But insist that they resolve it, then be patient and give them a chance to do it properly.


Unfortunately it has somehow already gotten into the hands of VW of America, and they are pretty much repeating what service says. They have had an engineer in to work on it at visit 2, and they put is some non factory parts but at the sixth attempt of opening the window, AT A TOLL BOOTH, it would not go up. So I pulled over and made a video of what it was doing. Twelve tries later it finally closed. Lucky for me it was not a slushy mess out YET.

thank you.


----------



## msvwbeetle (Nov 14, 2011)

*wonder*



dk601h said:


> lol the opera beetles where the beta test of what could go wrong with a production run of beetles from peubla? lol


i can't help but wonder.


----------



## msvwbeetle (Nov 14, 2011)

*radio*



htg39 said:


> The only problem I have is very Bad Reception on the Radio especially AM.....My Complaint revolves around a new Turbo order placed in early October--with no Build date till end of January..Harvey


radio reception in the Beetle is off, raspy randomly, but luckily it plays mp3's so in my case it is off much of the time.


----------



## msvwbeetle (Nov 14, 2011)

*last VW*

my last VW was made in europe. it did not have an issue in 4 years and worked flawlessly.

sigh


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I seriously would advise you to take it to another service department at another dealer. If this one can't fix it, why not try somewhere else?

I feel for you.


----------



## dk601h (Jul 5, 2011)

WHats funny is the mexican plant is known as VW's best facility simply because of the sheer ammount of technology that is being used there. Not to mention it being there cleanest facility.

Im sure there quality control is just as good as the robots building the cars in germany. All the parts are sourced from similar places and asembled by robots and humans when needed. Quality control is done by QC specialists, not just some random guy on the street.

This can mean however that things can happen, and who knows how your car was treated when it left the factory, maybe something is misalinged who knows. Take it to another dealer and stop wasting your time with the one that seems to be doing nothing for you, or your car.

Just my .02


----------



## IHC (Aug 15, 2011)

Told my son in law about your problem. He has been a mechanic for for 22 years and he tells me that the window issue you have is found in almost all cars at times. We once had a VW that spent about 2 days a month at the dealer for the first two years for various issues. They were finally able to cure all its problems . It never had any issues after that and we kept it for another five years. Sometimes problems take time to sort out.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

OFF THE RECORD...

I was told by a German (auto) engineer that it's best to have 2 VWs so you can alternate them - drive one while the other is being fixed. 

I hope he was joking!!! :sly:

BTW, my '01 NB windows work... original regulators too. Never had to use the Recall. I think Juan switched the parts with Japanese-made ones.


----------



## dk601h (Jul 5, 2011)

So far my 2010 GTI has been nothing but fun.

Hopefully thats how it stays however you can never be sure.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Cadenza_7o said:


> BTW, my '01 NB windows work... original regulators too. Never had to use the Recall. I think Juan switched the parts with Japanese-made ones.


My 98 New Beetle has NEVER had a window problem and is on the original regulators.
My 06 (MKV) GLI has NEVER had a window problem either. In fact, my GLI has been nearly bullet-proof.

I know this isn't helping Ms.'s problems, but one bad apple does not spoil the bunch.


----------



## Mangledpup (Jun 17, 2011)

Can we see the videos?


----------



## c2tjmc (Nov 16, 2011)

I know how you feel. Just got mine back from the shop because of the issue you mentioned with the windows. Seems to be working thus far, but we shall see. Told me it was a twisted seal. Not sure I bought that as the reason, but ok.


----------



## msvwbeetle (Nov 14, 2011)

*going on 4*



c2tjmc said:


> I know how you feel. Just got mine back from the shop because of the issue you mentioned with the windows. Seems to be working thus far, but we shall see. Told me it was a twisted seal. Not sure I bought that as the reason, but ok.


I am sorry to hear that you are having the same issue. It is frustrating to say the least, and dreadfully so when it happens on a slushy mess of a tollway.

On my last fix attempt, they said they could not replicate the problem. I went down there and on the second try to lower and raise the window, it did the same thing. It continued to do it for 3 more attempts.

My concern is that this can lead to it possibly NOT going up, which would be a real hazard in the winter months especially.

If I am offered an exchange for another vehicle, I am uncertain if I will choose another Beetle. They are beautiful cars, but issues are horribly time consuming.

Back to a Golf?

Oi.


----------



## msvwbeetle (Nov 14, 2011)

can we post videos on here?


----------



## msvwbeetle (Nov 14, 2011)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> My 98 New Beetle has NEVER had a window problem and is on the original regulators.
> My 06 (MKV) GLI has NEVER had a window problem either. In fact, my GLI has been nearly bullet-proof.
> 
> I know this isn't helping Ms.'s problems, but one bad apple does not spoil the bunch.


neither did my 2008 rabbit. that was a perfect car.


----------



## msvwbeetle (Nov 14, 2011)

dk601h said:


> WHats funny is the mexican plant is known as VW's best facility simply because of the sheer ammount of technology that is being used there. Not to mention it being there cleanest facility.
> 
> Im sure there quality control is just as good as the robots building the cars in germany. All the parts are sourced from similar places and asembled by robots and humans when needed. Quality control is done by QC specialists, not just some random guy on the street.
> 
> ...


ah, but where is each factory getting its parts?

on the windows issue, what is telling the sensor/motor there is a hand or finger in the way when it is all the way down and it raises a few inches them drops and stays there, over and over until it eventually goes up to some imaginary spot and stops, and from there you can usually get it all the way up with a few tries?

Hmmmmmmm?


----------



## b-willy-850 (Nov 17, 2011)

We have experienced the same issue with our Drivers side window on our 2012 Launch Beetle. Thought at first it was operator error. Read the Owners Manual and did the things it said about reseting window but it still continued. I took it in to the Dealer on 11/11 andthey worked on it for 2 1/2 hrs (reprogramming it). Was told it was the first they have seen like this. Since our's was second Beetle they sold , they do not have a large sampling of cars to use as a baseline. On Monday my wife drove to work and reported on her return that it was doing it again.

Wrote VWoA an email about this issue and that it seems that others are experiencing this and their responce was that they would be contacting my Dealer (Pete Moore Imports) to get more information. I also filled out the email survey the Dealer sent out about the service yesterday and mentioned that when we can schedule another appointment we will be returning because of the window. 

The previous 3 Vw's we have owned (86 Jetta, 96 Passatt, 08 Jetta) did not have this issue. Owned the first 2 over 10yrs each. I hope they get to the bottom of this quickly. We do not have the slush issues here in NW Fl but my wife will not appreciate her car window not working properly.


----------



## c2tjmc (Nov 16, 2011)

msvwbeetle said:


> I am sorry to hear that you are having the same issue. It is frustrating to say the least, and dreadfully so when it happens on a slushy mess of a tollway.
> 
> On my last fix attempt, they said they could not replicate the problem. I went down there and on the second try to lower and raise the window, it did the same thing. It continued to do it for 3 more attempts.
> 
> ...


Only had it back a couple of days, but its not totally fixed. The window on auto-up still stops and goes back down a decent number of times. However, we have not had the problem where the window will not go back up after shutting the door. That is my main concern. 

Where are you located? Being concerned about the winter is a valid issue. Not so much the wintere here in VA as the rain (such as today). If you going to make a framless window, better make sure it works properly. I hope they get to the bottom of it for you.


----------



## msvwbeetle (Nov 14, 2011)

c2tjmc said:


> Only had it back a couple of days, but its not totally fixed. The window on auto-up still stops and goes back down a decent number of times. However, we have not had the problem where the window will not go back up after shutting the door. That is my main concern.
> 
> Where are you located? Being concerned about the winter is a valid issue. Not so much the wintere here in VA as the rain (such as today). If you going to make a framless window, better make sure it works properly. I hope they get to the bottom of it for you.


Hello

I am in Chicago where the winters can get brutal.

Apparently VW knows of the issue as it is popping up around the country and they are in the middle of a fix they think will work. If you take it in again tell your service department to contact the engineers in Mexico since they are aware of the issue. Mine might have been first teehee.

good luck.


----------



## c2tjmc (Nov 16, 2011)

msvwbeetle said:


> Hello
> 
> I am in Chicago where the winters can get brutal.
> 
> ...


I will certainly keep that in mind! Thanks!


----------



## carlosabh (Jan 21, 2003)

how weird is that all of you having "issues" with this Beetle have less than 20 posts in vwvortex......:screwy: :facepalm:


----------



## msvwbeetle (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't understand. What difference would a number of posts have to do with anything?


----------



## msvwbeetle (Nov 14, 2011)

vw of a is aware of this being an issue popping up around the country. Engineers at the Mexico plant have allegedly come up with a part they believe will resolve the issue. They are to install it for me on Monday. I will let you know how that went.

If you are having this issue, be sure to let your service manager know it is a known issue now with VW of A and engineers for VW and they are working on a fix.


----------



## feuerdog (Feb 11, 2002)

STEERING FEEL - When the mk5 gti/golf came out alot of people complained about the loose or wandering feel of the electro-hydraulic steering setup. My guess is that if you are new to VW or Audi cars with this steering system then it will simply be a matter of time until you get used to it. Even moreso if this is your first european brand car in a few years.
Also, checking tire pressures, and ensuring that the transportation blocks have been removed from the suspension are good double-checks to make.

WINDOW/PINCH PROTECTION - My guess, based on 10+years of VW ownership and Audi service, is that the window channels themselves are the cause of the window bounce issues you guys are experiencing. If the resistance of the glass sliding through the channels is too high then the regulator/pinch circuit will trigger causing the window to drop again.
The solution isn't always simple either, you can't just go spraying any ole' lube in the channels. 
A wet lube will swell the felt and bind the rubber as the glass passes through, so a dry silicone lube will probably be the best choice,...BUT, with any new models, you may also be running into a poorly seated or glued window channel itself. Having not seen the design in person I can't speculate what the issue actually is.
Extreme temperatures, tint, and dirt build-up, can also affect window movement and pinch protection effects.

My final thought is that these are VERY minor growing pain issues that many of the VW/Audi community has experienced before. Be patient, and realize that this is a a part of new car ownership, and things like these don't always get resolved overnight.


----------



## msvwbeetle (Nov 14, 2011)

feuerdog said:


> STEERING FEEL - When the mk5 gti/golf came out alot of people complained about the loose or wandering feel of the electro-hydraulic steering setup. My guess is that if you are new to VW or Audi cars with this steering system then it will simply be a matter of time until you get used to it. Even moreso if this is your first european brand car in a few years.
> Also, checking tire pressures, and ensuring that the transportation blocks have been removed from the suspension are good double-checks to make.
> 
> WINDOW/PINCH PROTECTION - My guess, based on 10+years of VW ownership and Audi service, is that the window channels themselves are the cause of the window bounce issues you guys are experiencing. If the resistance of the glass sliding through the channels is too high then the regulator/pinch circuit will trigger causing the window to drop again.
> ...


Thank you for your most informative observations...


----------



## 69Beetle (Nov 27, 2006)

dk601h said:


> *WHats funny is the mexican plant is known as VW's best facility *simply because of the sheer ammount of technology that is being used there. Not to mention it being there cleanest facility.
> 
> Im sure there quality control is just as good as the robots building the cars in germany. All the parts are sourced from similar places and asembled by robots and humans when needed. Quality control is done by QC specialists, not just some random guy on the street.
> 
> ...




but....but....built in Germany HAS to be better. They have that magic fairy dust they sprinkle on each car before they export them. :wave:


----------



## carlosabh (Jan 21, 2003)

it is not the first time that suddenly some newbie starts spreading in every forum about how bad is a new model of certain brand in this case VW with some unknown purpose, hopefully this is not your case and your complaints are legit. My sister just bought a Beetle too one of the first being produced and as today it is working perfect in regards to power windows or steering tracking. In your case I just hope that VW solve your car's problems, I think they just don't want to have a new model introduction plagued with problems and complaints spreading on the web.


----------



## msvwbeetle (Nov 14, 2011)

carlosabh said:


> it is not the first time that suddenly some newbie starts spreading in every forum about how bad is a new model of certain brand in this case VW with some unknown purpose, hopefully this is not your case and your complaints are legit. My sister just bought a Beetle too one of the first being produced and as today it is working perfect in regards to power windows or steering tracking. In your case I just hope that VW solve your car's problems, I think they just don't want to have a new model introduction plagued with problems and complaints spreading on the web.


Yes they are resolving it thank you.


----------



## msvwbeetle (Nov 14, 2011)

69Beetle said:


> but....but....built in Germany HAS to be better. They have that magic fairy dust they sprinkle on each car before they export them. :wave:


There must be some sort of magic dust (sigh)


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

They sprinkle the magic fairy dust on the dash for all cars, not just those from Germany.
The problem is the Venus Fly Trap flower perched nearby tends to 'woof' all the dust 
down faster than a Hoover vacuum cleaner......and that's when the problems start. 
However, VW is working on the problem and should have a remedy sometime in the not 
too distant future.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

If it is a problem with the window fitment/channel (as some have noted) it would be easy to diagnose by simply holding the door open while operating the power window.

Bill


----------



## c2tjmc (Nov 16, 2011)

carlosabh said:


> it is not the first time that suddenly some newbie starts spreading in every forum about how bad is a new model of certain brand in this case VW with some unknown purpose, hopefully this is not your case and your complaints are legit. My sister just bought a Beetle too one of the first being produced and as today it is working perfect in regards to power windows or steering tracking. In your case I just hope that VW solve your car's problems, I think they just don't want to have a new model introduction plagued with problems and complaints spreading on the web.


is that how you treat new VW owners who may come here looking for help with a problem they have? Wow. Thanks. Sorry, I didn't know I needed to have a certain number of posts before I could talk about an issue I have with my car.


----------



## kimilein (Feb 4, 2011)

c2tjmc said:


> is that how you treat new VW owners who may come here looking for help with a problem they have? Wow. Thanks. Sorry, I didn't know I needed to have a certain number of posts before I could talk about an issue I have with my car.


The problem isn't with new members posting problems that they have. Often, people only sign up because they have a problem and come to VWVortex to hear other experiences and try to find a solution. No one jumps on newbs that simply post their issues and are pleasant to deal with.

The problem is some people trying to put a spin on the issue and making statements that are grossly inaccurate and detracts from what they otherwise might have to say. What makes going from "I'm having issues with my windows in my Beetle" to "VW can't make windows at all, everyone else can" at all conductive to the discussion? Even less productive are those "Mexican this" "Mexican that" gripes. The German VW > Mexican VW load of tripe has been debunked eleventybazillion times already, and someone with a low post count going on about how Mexican-built VWs are somehow magically worse than any other VW with no substantiation comes across as being either a fail-troll or an ignorant, loud-mouthed newb.

I can understand being frustrated with these problems, but going around making silly comments is going to draw more ire than it is going to have people sympathetic.


----------



## c2tjmc (Nov 16, 2011)

kimilein said:


> The problem isn't with new members posting problems that they have. Often, people only sign up because they have a problem and come to VWVortex to hear other experiences and try to find a solution. No one jumps on newbs that simply post their issues and are pleasant to deal with.
> 
> The problem is some people trying to put a spin on the issue and making statements that are grossly inaccurate and detracts from what they otherwise might have to say. What makes going from "I'm having issues with my windows in my Beetle" to "VW can't make windows at all, everyone else can" at all conductive to the discussion? Even less productive are those "Mexican this" "Mexican that" gripes. The German VW > Mexican VW load of tripe has been debunked eleventybazillion times already, and someone with a low post count going on about how Mexican-built VWs are somehow magically worse than any other VW with no substantiation comes across as being either a fail-troll or an ignorant, loud-mouthed newb.
> 
> I can understand being frustrated with these problems, but going around making silly comments is going to draw more ire than it is going to have people sympathetic.


I don't disagree at all that some of the comments that can come out of posts are unneeded. As far as msvwbeetle's posts, I don't think I have seen anything like that at all. She has mentioned how far she has taken this as far as trying to get it resolved. I know being in the same position, I can certainly understand her frustrations. I don't see an issue with those comments. For myself, I just bought my two VW's 3 weeks ago, so I have to be a newb. It just so happens my 2012 Beetle had a problem, and I put my experience in here. It's similair to the iPhones when they come out. Some people have issues and some make it more than it really is. But when the problem is not addressed and it is a legitimate problem, frustration and questions can arise.

My issue is I fail to see how either of the posts from the two of us (and I admit I will have to look back and see if anyone else had the same issue), came across as trying to bash VW with no reason. If she or I had said "My window doesn't work, VW sucks", I would certainly understand the hesitation and remarks. However she nor I said that. When someone legitmately comes with an issue and lays things out, and can get an answer like that, why come back here for an answer? Sure, many people sign up when they have a problem and want some help. But then they will stay and become part of the community. I was going to start posting regardless, just so happens I jumped in this one first. 

I will still post here, this looks like a great resource for VW owners and I look forward to sharing my experiences with others and hearing those.


----------



## b-willy-850 (Nov 17, 2011)

*Up date to window issue*

Had to leave our baby at the Dealers for the tech to work on the window. This is trip #2. This time they asked a few more questions generated by VW Help Desk. Wanted to know if problem started after windows were tinted. Answer is no, it started before that. They have the interior panel off and adjusted the 3 bolts inside with no improvement. Now they think it may have something to do with an inner weather seal. Gave me a 1012 Jetta SE to drive until my Bug has been debugged. Hope this time the window will work properly after repair. We quickly got use to the zip of the 2.0 compared to the 08 , 2.5 Jetta we traded and 12 Jetta given to drive.VWoA is suppose to contact us by the Close of Business of the 29th. I will update our experience after repairs are completed.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Sorry to hear others are having troubles. Crossing my fingers the bugs get worked out!
I am on my third NB and waiting for my 2012. I have only heard good things about VWVortex.
I'm here because I want to hear from other Beetle owners, good and bad. 
We were all newbies once, just saying.... I like to read what everyone has to say.
I've been on various boards where some good people were scared off by meanies.
Meanies don't own Beetles!


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes, I was a newbie once (I think it was last week), but I have now achieved the exalted status of "Junior Member", and I'm trying not to let it go to my head.

It seems to me that since these latest Beetles have no frame around the operable windows, the mechanism within the doors has to be very precise in order for the glass to make a perfect seal when shut, and not allow any excessive wind noise. I've also noticed in the reviews I've seen and read that some reviewers were commenting on the wind noise they were experiencing while others were amazed at how quiet the car was. I wonder if they tightened the tolerances so much, to avoid the wind noise, that the glass is meeting too much resistance on the way up, triggering the safety mechanism and making it go down again. I wish a few seasoned VW mechanics would chime in here and let us know what's really going on, but they may be sworn to secrecy for some legal reason, or more likely, this is the last thing they want to do after a long day of VW repairs.


----------



## c2tjmc (Nov 16, 2011)

b-willy-850 said:


> Had to leave our baby at the Dealers for the tech to work on the window. This is trip #2. This time they asked a few more questions generated by VW Help Desk. Wanted to know if problem started after windows were tinted. Answer is no, it started before that. They have the interior panel off and adjusted the 3 bolts inside with no improvement. Now they think it may have something to do with an inner weather seal. Gave me a 1012 Jetta SE to drive until my Bug has been debugged. Hope this time the window will work properly after repair. We quickly got use to the zip of the 2.0 compared to the 08 , 2.5 Jetta we traded and 12 Jetta given to drive.VWoA is suppose to contact us by the Close of Business of the 29th. I will update our experience after repairs are completed.


Pleaes do keep us informed. As I posted earlier, our Beetle went back to the dealer for the window problem. For a few days following, it worked just fine. Now it is acting up again, so a trip back is warranted. Not sure if they will have any other information when I call them back, so anything I can go back to them with would be great.

Hope the fix it for you.


----------



## c2tjmc (Nov 16, 2011)

Old Bug Man said:


> Yes, I was a newbie once (I think it was last week), but I have now achieved the exalted status of "Junior Member", and I'm trying not to let it go to my head.
> 
> It seems to me that since these latest Beetles have no frame around the operable windows, the mechanism within the doors has to be very precise in order for the glass to make a perfect seal when shut, and not allow any excessive wind noise. I've also noticed in the reviews I've seen and read that some reviewers were commenting on the wind noise they were experiencing while others were amazed at how quiet the car was. I wonder if they tightened the tolerances so much, to avoid the wind noise, that the glass is meeting too much resistance on the way up, triggering the safety mechanism and making it go down again. I wish a few seasoned VW mechanics would chime in here and let us know what's really going on, but they may be sworn to secrecy for some legal reason, or more likely, this is the last thing they want to do after a long day of VW repairs.


I don't have a problem with the safety mechanism causing the window to go back down. (Obviously it's a problem and it should be fixed, but that I could live with). However, I need to find out why when shutting the door the window will not go back up and close. The auto-up and down I can live with, but not a window that will not close after shutting a door. Can't say I have noticed any wind noise, so maybe you are on to something.


----------



## b-willy-850 (Nov 17, 2011)

The saga continues. The seal the Dealer ordered from distribution center ( Jax) did not fill. Now part is coming from Ft Worth so we will be in loaner for a few more days and that is if the part ordered corrects the window issue. Our Confidence is low that this solves the issue. The Service Manager is frustrated with the distribution system and there is nothing either of us can do until part arrives. It will be a week in the shop this Friday for visit #2 for this continuing issue. 

I wonder what the engineers say the problem is and what the solution is. I think the are stabbing in the dark and will keep swapping parts out until they get lucky. Since it does not happen on the passenger side at all, my guess would be a bad switch. The window goes down perfectly and even if door is open, the window starts the up/ down dance, taking 10-20 try's to get to close properly. I hope they get lucky sooner than later. :banghead::banghead:


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

JR Martinez said:


> Sorry to hear about your issues, In my case sometimes I get the window Pinch control issue, maybe windows will loosen up with time, and some wind noise at highway speeds, Haven't notice any other problems.


Happens with VW's of many generations. My 2004 turbo S does this as well on occasion and so does the wife's 2007 City Golf. Hell, I've even seen it happen on dad's 96 S6.

PS: the Golf is built in Brazil, the New Beetle in Mexico and the S6 Germany.........I've never been able to find any magic fairy dust in any of them, but they're all pretty good cars.....:laugh::beer:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Maybe an inquiry at an auto glass repair/replacement shop in your area could result in
your receiving some first hand advice from people who work on window problems 
regularly and have probably seen just about everything. I know the local shop in my
area has always had no problem giving customers with things like quirky windows 'free
conversation'. My regular mechnic, with over 40 years experience in all forms of repair,
has on many occasions asked just such a person I mentioned when window problems
proved unsolvable by him. My mechanic probably could eventually detect these problems
but the window expert has saved him a lot of time finding the causes through the years.


----------



## c2tjmc (Nov 16, 2011)

b-willy-850 said:


> The saga continues. The seal the Dealer ordered from distribution center ( Jax) did not fill. Now part is coming from Ft Worth so we will be in loaner for a few more days and that is if the part ordered corrects the window issue. Our Confidence is low that this solves the issue. The Service Manager is frustrated with the distribution system and there is nothing either of us can do until part arrives. It will be a week in the shop this Friday for visit #2 for this continuing issue.
> 
> I wonder what the engineers say the problem is and what the solution is. I think the are stabbing in the dark and will keep swapping parts out until they get lucky. Since it does not happen on the passenger side at all, my guess would be a bad switch. The window goes down perfectly and even if door is open, the window starts the up/ down dance, taking 10-20 try's to get to close properly. I hope they get lucky sooner than later. :banghead::banghead:


I never have a problem with the window going down either, its just when it goes up. I thought the dealership had it the first time because it was fine shortly there after. But over the past week or so it has gotten progressively worst. I am going out of town this week or the car would be at the dealer. But it will have to wait until I get back.

Did I mention it rained today? And I have to roll the window down to enter my complex? :banghead:


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

Why have most car manufacturers done away with hand-crank windows, anyway? They're far simpler, easier to fix, and considerably less expensive! My 96 Golf had manual windows, and there were no worries about the nightmares listed in this thread. In any case, I'm sure VW will resolve the problem in a much more timely manner than in years past. The last thing they need is another bad reputation when sales in America are at their best in a decade.


----------



## b-willy-850 (Nov 17, 2011)

*Baby is coming home tonight!*

Dealer called andsaid car is ready. The explination of the repair was this. The inner wiper seal was putting too much preasure on theglasscausing the pinch mech to enage. Said they had to replace the tint 3x's and mechanic has a few more gray hairs from frustration. :banghead: We will give the window a workout to make sure all is well.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Anyone know if VW has published a TSB regarding this issue?

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

UTE said:


> Anyone know if VW has published a TSB regarding this issue?
> 
> Bill


For some reason I thought I remembered that 'All Data' winds up with recall and TSB
info sooner than just about any place. Since the 2012 Beetle is so new it probably will
take a bit of time before info concerning it filters into this type of site but maybe not.
I'm sure 'The Cadenza Man' will set the record straight before too long.....he always does !


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

At Volkswagen quality is 'Job Juan'.


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

If the Mexicans at the factory work even half as hard and conscientious as the ones at the resorts in Cancun......I wouldn't hesitate to buy ANY VW built in Mexico......:thumbup: (which I already did anyways...)


----------



## b-willy-850 (Nov 17, 2011)

Well it has been several weeks now and I am happy to report that the window has been working perfectly since the last visit.  Now it is onward to add the items that VW choose to not include on the Launch Beetle. ( RNS510, Armrest, Fauge Pod)


----------



## Turbo Launch (Dec 24, 2011)

*Drivers window has a mind of it's own - Rained in twice!*

Since day one when I got home with my new Black Turbo "Launch" I've had problems with the window operating like it should. THe first problem was it wouldn't close the gap after I closed and locked the car. This cause it to get rained in twice so far, really pissed about that. It does the same as other owners report, you try and send it up and it goes back down, at least two or three times. Now the automatic up and down is fully inoperative. It's takes 5-6 attempt to get it closed. I have an appointment this week to get it repaired, we'll see what happens. 

Has anyone experienced an annoying rattle near the back hatch? It's out of control and it's embarrasing to have any passangers right now. 

3rd, I noticed during the first night drive that the right door speaker ring light does not work.

Besides all this, my Tubo Launch screams when set in "S" mode, too fun. I love the car, it's black with the "Turbo" graphic on the side and the optional 19 inch wheels. 

I'll follow up after the repair happens next week.


----------



## Heaters X01 (Dec 9, 2011)

b-willy-850 said:


> Well it has been several weeks now and I am happy to report that the window has been working perfectly since the last visit.  Now it is onward to add the items that VW choose to not include on the Launch Beetle. ( RNS510, Armrest, Fauge Pod)


I have had no troubles with my car as of yet. Fingers crossed. I never had any problems with my 2007 VW Eos either. The fix for this would be for VW to put a frame around the window like on the first Beetle and put the little pop out window on it. That was cool.

I'm glad to hear your car is fixed. I had an after market armrest from my trade that I installed in my Beetle I'm happy with it. 

What is the RNS510?

Keep us up-to-date on your progress. eace:


----------



## b-willy-850 (Nov 17, 2011)

I would have them contact Pete Moore Imports, pensacola VW Dealer to discuss what they did to fix our's. VW America was also in on the issue.


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

Turbo Launch said:


> Since day one when I got home with my new Black Turbo "Launch" I've had problems with the window operating like it should. THe first problem was it wouldn't close the gap after I closed and locked the car. This cause it to get rained in twice so far, really pissed about that. It does the same as other owners report, you try and send it up and it goes back down, at least two or three times. Now the automatic up and down is fully inoperative. It's takes 5-6 attempt to get it closed. I have an appointment this week to get it repaired, we'll see what happens.
> 
> Has anyone experienced an annoying rattle near the back hatch? It's out of control and it's embarrasing to have any passangers right now.
> 
> ...


That's another design thing I wish they hadn't of done with this next gen beetle. Yes, a coupe window looks sleeker, but they don't seal as well at speed and you get more wind noise. In an effort to solve the problem, VW made a setup that presses the glass up into the body seal tightly. Unfortunately this necessitates a complicated mechanism that drops the window when you pull the door handle and then pops it back up when the door closes. They should have stayed with a solid door frame IMO.
I would suspect the micro switch that senses that the door is closed has gone south, causing the window to stay "popped"


----------



## Turbo Launch (Dec 24, 2011)

*My a** is torqed about the window - Dealer says it's ok!*

   Well I took the Black Turbo Launch in for repair, showed the service person the problem. They called me back 2 hours later saying no problem found. I explained to the Service Manager there is a problem. He says he can't doing anything further because of the window tint. I'll have to take it off and see if it still malfunctions. I explained it has happened since day one and that there are numerous complaints about it on the VW forums. I even gave him the reference provided by the gentlman in Florida with the person to contact. He said if there was an industry wide problem then VW would have put something out, but for now there is nothing. I get home and the window does the same thing and wond close to seal after the door is closed. 

I'm taking this higher, the car has been rained in two times because of this and the dealer says "No fault found".


----------



## htg39 (Oct 2, 2011)

*my disfunctional Beetle*

Funny my Windows are tinted, and I don't have that problem.....I am taking my Beetle in tommorow for Radio Reception issues, but I am getting bad Vibes already, after this on-going Fiasco with the 2nd Beetle Turbo I ordered 10/1/11
There have been so many date changes for Production of this car I suspect there will be Issues with Service. 
The Salesman--and Das VW don't seem to have a clue about ANYTHING when it comes to the Beetle.....
Harvey


----------



## b-willy-850 (Nov 17, 2011)

I know how you feel. I do know that our dealer ( Pete Moore Imports )worked dilligentlyon our window and seem to have cured the problem. They did have to consult with VWoA Tech and VW warehouse system did not get new parts to Dealer in timely fashion, but the window now works as it is suppose to. Our window problem started before we had the windows tinted. During the repair, they ended up tinting the window three times because they kept scratching the retint. 

Back in the 80's, this same Dealer was terrible at Customer Service,and we refused to buy from them. Only used them for service. They have turned 180 deg and now we have purchased two VW's from them. 

I would follow up with VWoA and have them contact Pete Moore Imports ( 850-457-1000 ). The Service Manager knows us by sight now because of the window and I am sure they could shed some light on the solution for your dealer. It is a ligit issue and there is a solution that works. They told me that the mechanic has more gray hairs and our window works. If you need them, I have my e-mails with VWoA saved and could forward them to you. There is not any information about the actual fix but it does have the Representative's name who handled our complaint.


----------



## c2tjmc (Nov 16, 2011)

I have mentioned in this thread that I have had the window problem as well. I have not yet been able to get the car back to the dealer for their second attempt at fixing it. Fortunately, for me it has not rained in the times it has happened. Of course that is playing with fire because it will happen sooner than later.

I am hoping to get my car in next week, and will keep everyone updated as to my experience. For the record, I do NOT have tint on my windows, not yet anyways.


----------

